

Natalie Silvanovich talks about hardware hacking Tamagotchis - mocy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOJfUcCOhJ0

======
jstanley
Great talk, thanks for posting!

~~~
mocy
It's a little long, but made me took my arduino board out of the closet to
decode the tamagushi code :)

If anyone is interested, there is a great library to start from on Github:
<https://github.com/shirriff/Arduino-IRremote>

